# mit feederrute auf zander ?



## canmaker (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ist es O.K. mit der feederrute auf zander zu gehen ?
Oder bekomm ich da den Anhieb gar nicht richtig durch ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

Moin,

das kannst Du ohne Probleme machen. Ich fische auf alle 
Süßwasserfische mit meinen Feederruten. (Ansitzangeln)


----------



## Max1994 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

Hi,
ja bei Zander kannst du das noch gut machen,aber bei stärkeren 
Fischen wie z.B Karpfen würde ich mir eine spezielle Rute kaufen.


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

Hallo,

auf Zander feedern ist ne super Sache u macht riesen Spaß!!!!!!! 
Eine Feederrute federt zudem die Kopfstöße eines gehakten Zanders optimal ab. Probiers einfach aus!!#h



TL
Matze


----------



## dirk-mann (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

Moin

ja das funktioniert weil du da auch ne prima Bisserkennung hast und der Drill ist auch gut
viel Erfolg und dickes Petri

gruß dirk


----------



## karl_sorglos (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

Hallo!

Wann schlagt Ihr denn dann an? Sobald die Spitze den Biss sinalisiert? Oder gebt Ihr dann erst mal Schnur?

Wie sieht der Köder aus - ganzer Fisch oder Fetzen?

#h


----------



## rob (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

servus!
hab ich einen biss lass ich es weiter zupfen und gebe ein wenig schnur.nach ca 0,30 sec bis ca. einer minute schlag ich an.je nach dem wie er schnur nimmt.
einmal hängt er dann ganz vorne, oder er hat schon geschluckt.ist jedes mal anders.
ich fisch mit köfi auf zander ausschliesslich mit der feederrute.super biss erkennung im fließwasser und top aktion.
lg rob


----------



## hermann.f (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

Beim Spinnfischen hauste auch sofort an also auch bei der Feederrute.


----------



## boot (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

Ich fische auch mit der Feeder auf Zander und gebe im ca 1 min zeit.


----------



## schomi (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

das tiefe schlucken kann man verhindern, wenn man mit Kreishaken fischt.
siehe:
http://www.angeltreff.org/geraettechnik/geraetetipps/kreishaken.html

am liebsten fische ich free-lining also ohne Blei wenn es das Gewässer erlaubt.


----------



## angelpfeife (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

Das mit der Feederrute geht ohne Probleme. Aber warte mit dem Anschlag, bis der Zander 2mal die Spitze durchbiegt. Dann hat er den Köder sicher und das mit dem Haken ist auch kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Pulheimer27 (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

Hi,
habe noch keine zandererfahrung da ich dieses Wochenende erst den Kurs gemacht hab und zur Prüfung erst nächste Woche gehe.
Aber der kursleiter hat heute auch davon erzählt und meinte das wäre kein Problem und man könnte sogar mit Fischfetzen im Futterkorb angeln


----------



## lsski (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*



karl_sorglos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wann schlagt Ihr denn dann an? Sobald die Spitze den Biss sinalisiert? Oder gebt Ihr dann erst mal Schnur?
> 
> ...


 
Den Anschlag setzt man zur Methode!

Bei 10-15 cm Fischchen am Einzehaken gibt mann min 1 min Zeit damit der Zander ihn auch ganz im Maul hat wenn der Anhieb kommt. 

Besser ist die Methode mit Fischfetzen die in der Strömung flattern hier gibt es sofort Paroli und der Zander wird immer im Maul gehakt ( große schlanke Fetzen ca 15-20 cm ) fangen große Zander. 
( Ein Fetzen besteht aus einem 2x3 cm Würfel und 12 - 17 cm Flatter haut)
Blei an´s Ende der Schnur.
70cm Vorfach 1m drüber festknoten.
rein in Rhein.
Rute hoch und warten.
Wenn einer ruckt anschlagen. 
So habe ich vor vielen Jahren viele Zander überlistet.


----------



## karl_sorglos (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

Die Zander im Stillwasser sind nach meinen Erfahrungen empfindlicher als ihre Kollegen im Fließwasser - funktioniert die Methode auch im See wenn die Zander vorsichtig beißen? 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich vieleicht so mancher Zander an dem - wenn auch geringen - Wiederstand der  sich biegenden Feederspitze stört und losläßt, bis ich (je nach Ködergröße) Schnur geben kann oder Anschlage.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand der Erfahrung mit der Feeder auf vorsichtige Zander im See hat was dazu posten würde.

#h


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

also ich hab zwar noch keine erfahrung mit zander und feederrute, aber mein onkel angelt mit feeder auf zander und gibt ihm auch immer so so min zeit bis zum anschlag, ioch persönlich werde dann gleich anschlagen, dann dafür ist die feederrute da!


----------



## ... (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*



Tiefschwarz-87 schrieb:


> also ich hab zwar noch keine erfahrung mit zander und feederrute, aber mein onkel angelt mit feeder auf zander und gibt ihm auch immer so so min zeit bis zum anschlag, ioch persönlich werde dann gleich anschlagen, dann dafür ist die feederrute da!




Was genau hat denn ne Feeder mit dem schnellen Anschlagen beim Zanderbiss zutun?


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

Im prinzip nichts!


----------



## chub24 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

doch !!! ich würd ne heavy feeder nehmen bis 150 gr und kräftig anschlagen.


----------



## GreenMonsta (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*



Max1994 schrieb:


> aber bei stärkeren
> Fischen wie z.B Karpfen würde ich mir eine spezielle Rute kaufen.



Quatsch!

Karpfen Feedern ist doch überhaupt kein Problem...
Die Rute (Spitze) hält das doch locker aus.
Bei vielen Anglern die Feedern,ist Karpfen der Zielfisch.


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Quatsch!
> 
> Karpfen Feedern ist doch überhaupt kein Problem...
> Die Rute (Spitze) hält das doch locker aus.
> Bei vielen Anglern die Feedern,ist Karpfen der Zielfisch.



Diese Thematik ist sicherlich auch von der Art der Feederrute (wenig Wg oder eben johes Wg), dem Gewässer und dem zu erwartenden Fischbestand abhängig. Fische ich auf wirklich große Karpfen, ist die Feederrute sicher nicht die beste Wahl. Habe ich dann noc Kraut im Gewässer und muss versuchen, den Fisch möglichst schnell aus der Gefahrenzone zu drillen, wird das mit einer Feederrute schnell schwierig.
Allerdings sollte der Drill von kleinen bis mittelgroßen Karpfen mit einer kräftigen Feederrute möglich sein und Spaß bereiten

Mal ein kleines Beispiel, was man sicherlich auch auf Karpfen anwenden kann:
Hatte letztes Jahr einen Platz an einer Buhne mehrere Tage angefüttert, weil dort vorher nie viel zu holen war. Bei diesem Mal bekam ich sofort am Anfang vehemente Bisse, die mir teiwleise die Heavy-Feederrute fast aus dem Ständer rissen. Anfangs konnte ich keinen der Bisse verwerten, weil meine 12er Haken schlichtweg zu klein waren. Bin dann auf 6er !!! Haken umgestiegen,weil ich den Verdacht hatte, dass Karpfen am Platz sind (sonst wird hier in den Flüssen wenig Karpfen gefangen). Konnte dann auch direkt den ersten Biss auf 6er Haken verwerten. Es handelte sich dabei um einen 69 cm langen Brassen von 5 kg. So lange der Fisch in der Buhne war,wo wenig Strömung vorhanden war, ging der Drill gut voran. Leider konnte ich ihn ncht daran hindern, in die Hauptströmung zu schwimmen. Da der Fluss zu der Zeit Hochwasser führte, war ordentlich Druck drauf und ein hochrückiger Brassen von dem Format bietet da gewaltigen Widerstand. In dem Moment habe ich gemerkt, wann meine Feederrute an ihre Grenzen kommt. Konnte den Fisch noch gut landen, weil ich Zeit und Platz zum Drillen hatte, aber die Rute hatte keine Reserven mehr, um den Fsich zum Bsp. von Hindernissen fernzuhalten.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

@Transvormator: bei so was hilft eine Heavy Feeder, WG<180gr, Länge <4m. Da kannste so ziemlich alles mit drillen.
Dazu eine anständige große Rolle mit dicker Achse und guter Bremse und eine geflochtene, Durchmesser <0,10mm....

Wir fangen ja auch große Barben (PB: 79cm) in der Hauptströmung vom Rhein.


----------



## TRANSformator (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> @Transvormator: bei so was hilft eine Heavy Feeder, WG<180gr, Länge <4m. Da kannste so ziemlich alles mit drillen.
> Dazu eine anständige große Rolle mit dicker Achse und guter Bremse und eine geflochtene, Durchmesser <0,10mm....
> 
> Wir fangen ja auch große Barben (PB: 79cm) in der Hauptströmung vom Rhein.



Hat da etwa jemand meinen Beitrag nicht aufmerksam gelesen?|supergri
Hab doch geschrieben,d ass ich mit einer Heavy Feeder fische, dass aber unter wirklich ungünstigen Umständen und bei wirklich großen Fischen (bei Karpfen muss man immer mit nem richtig Dicken rechnen) so eine Rute schnell mal an ihre Grenzen geraten kann.


----------



## Balaton1980 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: mit feederrute auf zander ?*

also eigentlich hat *canmake*r gefragt ob es ok geht mit einer feederrute auf zander zu fischen.

kurzum: es ist ok


----------

